# Edmunds Sport Compact Comparison Test



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Mazdaspeed 3

2. Subaru WRX

3. Honda Civic Si

4. Mini Cooper S

5. VW GTI

6. Chevy Cobalt SS

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Comparos/articleId=117762


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm surprised by the 0-60 times for 3,4,5, and 6. My December issue of Road and Track list them as much lower than Edmunds reports. (6.6, 6.3, 6.3, and 6.2 respectively):dunno:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

How'd the GTI fall from the top places in the pocket rocket class so quickly? Why is the WRX in there? Shouldn't it be compared with the Mitsu Evo?


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

the STI is the EVO counterpart. the WRX is about 5 grand less than the STI and Evo.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> How'd the GTI fall from the top places in the pocket rocket class so quickly? Why is the WRX in there? Shouldn't it be compared with the Mitsu Evo?





> One of the three words in our definition of a sport compact car is "inexpensive." Naturally, this means different things to different people, so for this test we planned a price cap of $25,000


I think they left out a few cars though.........:dunno:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

SCCA Runoffs

Topeka Lap Time Comparison

Topeka (2.5-mile)
http://www.scca.org/_FileLibrary/File/RunoffsMap.pdf

SCCA T1 Dodge Viper Coupe _ 1:47.034

SCCA T1 Chevy Corvette _ 1:49.249

SCCA T2 Nissan 350Z _ 1:55.098

SCCA T2 BMW M3 _ 1:55.103

SCCA T2 Subaru WRX STi _ 1:55.355

SCCA T2 Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:56.253

SCCA T3 Mazda RX-8 _ 1:58.043

SCCA T3 Mazda Miata _ 1:58.184

http://www.scca.org/_FileLibrary/File/06-run-thursdayresultbook.pdf

http://www.digitalracephotography.com/scca_race/06_runoffs/index.html

http://www.scca.com/News/News.asp?Ref=733


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

End result wasn't shocking.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Let's put all season tires on the Mini, that's fair.  

EVO magazine reviewed the MazdaSpeed 3, said it was uninvolving compared to the competition - none of which is sold here of course.


----------

